# 7mm Reloading Question



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am going Elk hunting next fall. I am also starting to reload. Does anyone have a good 7mm Rem Mag recipe that they really like to use for elk or deer. I was thinking 140 gr. Nossler accubond. Any suggestions would be great for bullet, powder, primer, etc. I am pretty green at this and would appreciate the help.

Chuck


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have had great luck with Barnes TSX bullets. I shoot 140gr TSX out of my 7mm and was getting well under MOA accuracy at 100yds. That is the only bullet I would trust on Elk. I am sure others would do the job, but from what I have seen on game, and what I have read from others they are the only bullet I would trust to do the job. The recipe I have was for my Encore 7mm, which I just sold, I have a new barrel coming for my new Savage build so I will have to start from scratch.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't own a 7mm, but have a buddy with 3 of them. He has shot about every single bullet out there. All three of his rifles like different bullets. One likes the barnes but the other two don't. The others shoot noslers, speers and remingtons well. He has killed 4 elk the past 4 years, all shot with speer grand slams, 175 gr, ranging from 150 to 450 yds, all one shot.

I killed a cow elk two seasons ago with my 300 win mag with a 180 gr accubond at just over 300 yds. When I go again, I will probably be leaning towards a nosler partition as the accubond did not expand as well as I thought it would on an elk at that range. One thing I have come to find in my experience is that a partition pretty much always opens up, always creates havic and pretty much always goes through unless you are way out there, or break both shoulders leaving it under the skin of the off side.

The only thing I don't like about the partition is the lead tip, which can get banged up.

Barnes are a darn good bullet too, I just don't prefer them as they haven't shot the best in the rifles I have tried them in, and I am a little leary of them turning into a fmj at the edge of the ranges that I am comfortable with.

While a 140 would probably do fine, I would probably run a little heavier bullet for elk, but thats just my preference.

You probably can't go wrong with any of the quality bullets out there, as long as they shoot well for you.

As far as reloading data, every rifle can be a bit different. Different barrels like different bullets and loads.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

For elk I'd go with something between 150-162grs.


----------

